# Both my male bettas keep spitting out their food



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

They keeps spitting out their food, then gets it in their mouth again, then does the same thing. They eventually eat it. Should I not worry about it? Should I try bloodworms?

BTW i feed em 2 pellets, once a day,


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

They may not like the food or it may be to big. Also make sure the first two ingredients in the food are seafood based.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Try the micro pellets. I had the same problem with Brooke - her mouth was just too small for the regular size pellets. Also, try to vary the food - flake or brine shrimp...tempt them!!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754919


----------



## drkeni9ma (Jan 24, 2011)

Same here, my betta's don't eat pellets/spit them.. what I do is I left them for a day and do not feed them totally.. after the next day I put pellets and they eat it.. but now I feed them blood worms.. sometimes they don't sometimes they eat it..


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just bloodworms is not a balanced diet.


----------



## drkeni9ma (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes feeding bloodworm only is not recommended.. try different live or frozen food.. mine is on blood worms and pellets..


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Also freeze dried bloodworms are a treat and should only be fed 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so are there 2 different types of blood worms?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

No only one kind, but they come prepared differently. You can have live, frozen, or freeze dried bloodworms.

Make sure the first two ingredients in the pellets are seafood based and that the pellets are small enough to swallow.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> No only one kind, but they come prepared differently. You can have live, frozen, or freeze dried bloodworms.
> 
> Make sure the first two ingredients in the pellets are seafood based and that the pellets are small enough to swallow.


Are frozen and live blood worms considered a treat also?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think yes for frozen, not too sure about live.


----------

